# PPS number left in public place



## Mo Chara (22 Jun 2010)

I have a query about the PPS number.

I left a personal document (CV/application form) on the Luas yesterday which inlcuded details of the PPS number. 

What should you do in these circumstances, whereby other people could have obtained details of your PPS number?

What are the risks involved if someone has knowledge of your PPS number?

Tried ringing client identity services department of welfare but they are on industrial action and not answering phones.

Has anyone ever experienced this before?


----------



## gianni (22 Jun 2010)

Mo Chara said:


> Tried ringing client identity services department of welfare but they are on industrial action and not answering phones.


 
I thought all industrial action was suspended ??


----------



## S12%ummer (30 Jul 2010)

i wouldn't worry too much 
i was working before and our wage slips were left in the staff canteen 

i worked in a well known supermarket 
anyway went up to collect mine and my payslip was the only one opened 
and left there  
and our 
was kinda worried for a while but never said anything 
 a bit disgraceful that the supermarket wasnt posting the slips home 
but im sure they wanted to save on stamps

anyways im on the dole now and social never said that anything unusual was showing up.  so dont worry too much


----------



## AlbacoreA (31 Jul 2010)

I assume....

Thousands of people already have your PPS number, all the public servants who handle them daily, anyone you've worked for, and any accounting staff in those companies. Since so people many get them wrong, or try to use other peoples, they have to cross check PPS number with other details and all mail, payments associated with it, will go to the address that social welfare have. PPS numbers are unique so you can only have one address associated with them. So someone else can't use your PPS with another address. That said theres always the possibility of identity theft, as the recent event with peoples passports being cloned illustrates. I would imagine thats very rare though. 

Try emailing them or writing a letter. 

Maybe some unions might still be on a work to rule?


----------

